# Selling price increase on big whites



## DARSON (Jan 7, 2014)

I just noticed accidentally checking canonpricewatch that Big Whites selling price hiked up on B&H Photo Adorama and for some lenses on Amazon
for example 300mm f2.8 L II IS USM ( Which is by the way on my wish list) costs now 7099$ compare to 6799$ few weeks back .
Is there because of dollar -yen fluctuation or recent winter attack in U.S 
Any thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2014)

No idea why, but it's not just the superteles or the end of the rebates on select lenses. Looking at the CanonPriceWatch page, where red fill on the table indicates a price increase, there's a helluva lot of red on the page!


----------



## DARSON (Jan 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> No idea why, but it's not just the superteles or the end of the rebates on select lenses. Looking at the CanonPriceWatch page, where red fill on the table indicates a price increase, there's a helluva lot of red on the page!


I just looked again on canonpricewatch. You're right. Red flood mostly on everything


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2014)

Prices go up after the first week of January. Canon offers special deals to sellers in order to reduce inventory for the end of the Fiscal Year on December 31. Dealers have to raise prices when their low priced inventory is gone.
Happens every year. If you want a deal buy before Jan 4.

If you are serious about buying one, try contacting your favorite dealer. They might make you a better offer.


----------



## DARSON (Jan 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Prices go up after the first week of January. Canon offers special deals to sellers in order to reduce inventory for the end of the Fiscal Year on December 31. Dealers have to raise prices when their low priced inventory is gone.
> Happens every year. If you want a deal buy before Jan 4.
> 
> If you are serious about buying one, try contacting your favorite dealer. They might make you a better offer.



I just did not notice that before. I always buy stuff during end year sale/offers. 
.... and big whites still is beyond my reach but hoping see some further reduction instead .


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow....the 400mm f2.8 IS II went up by $300 as well. Got my 400 few weeks back for $10,999


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 10, 2014)

It may be our declining dollar value... just a thought


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> It may be our declining dollar value... just a thought



Actually, the ¥ is dropping, see the recent articles on Canon ramping up domestic production because of that.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Jan 14, 2014)

DARSON said:


> I just noticed accidentally checking canonpricewatch that Big Whites selling price hiked up on B&H Photo Adorama and for some lenses on Amazon
> for example 300mm f2.8 L II IS USM ( Which is by the way on my wish list) costs now 7099$ compare to 6799$ few weeks back .
> Is there because of dollar -yen fluctuation or recent winter attack in U.S
> Any thoughts?



I just looked at two lenses (which I own or am thinking of) and they haven't changed. 600mm and 200-400.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 14, 2014)

KitsVancouver said:


> I just looked at two lenses (which I own or am thinking of) and they haven't changed. 600mm and 200-400.


 
Pretty much everything had a lower price before Christmas.


----------

